# 98 A4 1.8T looking to V6 Swap, which 2.8 engine should i get?



## 99MKIV (Jun 7, 2010)

i just bought a 98 1.8t quattro that broke a timing belt tension and the motor is probably **** now. So im thinking about putting a 2.8L in but i dont know which engine code & transmission to get. Any suggestions?


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

why?? 

Even if it is toast, put in another 1.8T... If you're just looking for more power all you need is a chip and you'll be making more HP and TQ than the 2.8 AND you'll get better mpg's.

Also, this thread should probably go in the A4 forum...


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

99MKIV said:


> i just bought a 98 1.8t quattro that broke a timing belt tension and the motor is probably **** now. So im thinking about putting a 2.8L in but i dont know which engine code & transmission to get. Any suggestions?


Yours is aeb engine! Simple setup compare to later 1.8ts! Just rebuild the cylinder head! The big thing is putting aba block with custom pistons making it 20-20 setup! Your 1.8t will be cheaper to maintain than 2.8 V6! Save you headaches, just rebuild it! Or find a used good cylinder head!


----------

